# Leveling Pro or Traditional Tape



## MSP (Jan 21, 2015)

Before I post my first question, I'd first like to extend my deep appreciation to those who support drywalltalk.com and the valuable information you provide to those in the field. Thank you.

Question: I am wondering if any have had experience using the Levelline or NoCoat inside/outside corner system? Why or why don't you like using this versus the traditional paper tape system with bazooka setup.

-Thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I LIKE TRIM-TEX SO i CANT HELP YOU... SORRY


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We use levelline pro for our inside 45's. We use trim Tex Mud Set beads though.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I'm working on a duplex now with identical ceiling to wall inside off angles and angled ceiling to flat ceiling outside off angles. On one unit I used No-Coat and the other unit got Trim-Tex Mudset Magic Corner inside and No Coat outside. 
For me the No Coat is faster but the Trim-Tex is a nicer result. If any uplift or cracking occurs the builder will keep me informed. 
I tend to use NoCoat for bulkheads because it is more readily available but all other corners get Trim-Tex Mudset 90. or Trim-Tex glue-on if framing or hanging is bad.


----------



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

I like using No-coat because of the line running down the center, it helps you keep the bead straight on long runs. I cant say much for trim-tex it's not easy to find around me, you'd think in Philly I could find it just about anywhere


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I definitely prefer the No-Coat over the level line.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> I definitely prefer the No-Coat over the level line.


Made by the same company..... You need to try the levelline PRO. It is 3.75" wide which is a good in between size. Also it comes in 250' rolls which is nice. We buy it at $75 a roll for 250' while the nocoat 450 is close to $100 for 100'


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Last I knew, a box (100') of no-coat 450 was ~$54 here


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Last I knew, a box (100') of no-coat 450 was ~$54 here


Guess we are getting gouged lol. Still cheaper for my 250' roll. Being 3.75" I feel like it is easier to use while still being able to keep a nice straight angle. It finishes out nicely.


----------



## MSP (Jan 21, 2015)

So the inside 90's many are still using the traditional paper tape correct? I was concerned about using the no coat or the level line for the inside 90's because in the event that the framing was off just a bit and after rolling the bead and plowing the corner out, that this would somehow show the corner not being straight. Perhaps we can prefill the inside 90 with plenty of compound? That way when installing of the bead there will be plenty enough mud to play with the levelness of the bead?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Nocoat 450 75 bucks here and the leveline is 25 for the 2.75


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

MSP said:


> So the inside 90's many are still using the traditional paper tape correct? I was concerned about using the no coat or the level line for the inside 90's because in the event that the framing was off just a bit and after rolling the bead and plowing the corner out, that this would somehow show the corner not being straight. Perhaps we can prefill the inside 90 with plenty of compound? That way when installing of the bead there will be plenty enough mud to play with the levelness of the bead?


Yes most use papertape or fibafuse we use the nocoat for the 45s and beads sometimes


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Would get really expensive to put levelline or nocoat on inside 90s


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I ordered the strait flex big roll thru home depot 4in wide, for 40$ in my opinion it is just like the no-coat ultra flex..but cheaper it has the line in the middle also for precision..check it out..good luck!


----------

